

Ask HN: toughest question you have ever answered - fabiandesimone

Technical or non-technical
======
RiderOfGiraffes
"What's the math of those annoying guys who never send kisses in text
messages?"

I give popular science talks, and in one we ran a "Math Improvisation" session
where people were invited to ask about the math of a given topic. that was one
of the questions. I spoke for 5 minutes, and got a standing ovation.

One day I'll have to write it up.

